# Petition to allow used cloth diaper sales on eBay



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

A mama on diaperswappers put together a petition to send to eBay protesting their ban on used cloth diaper sales:

http://www.petitiononline.com/clothdpr/petition.html

Sign and be heard!


----------



## SwissMama (Sep 5, 2005)

What?! i didn't know ebay.com didn't allow used cloth diapers. no *WONDER* i keep coming up short in my searches. Obviously ebay.de allows it (which i have used alot) but theres usually only fitteds, not AIOs, so i've been trying to find FBs on Ebay.com and never finding any.

I learn something new everyday.


----------



## willow659 (Feb 26, 2006)

When did this start? I was going to list some tonight.







Bummer


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

It is new, in the past week or so. People have been getting thier auctions pulled because eBay is saying used cloth dipes fall under used underwear and aren't allowed.


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks for posting this. I'm off to sign now


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

I off to sign too


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

I recently sold a bunch of used dipes on ebay. I didn't have any problem...I didn't put used in the title but definitely included it in the description. Is the closing down of auctions a random thing?


----------



## GnomeyNewt (Jun 2, 2004)

Signed the petition + bump!


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aris99* 
I recently sold a bunch of used dipes on ebay. I didn't have any problem...I didn't put used in the title but definitely included it in the description. Is the closing down of auctions a random thing?

Apparently the way they are enforcing it is manually removing auctions, sometimes right before or after they close. Some of them "slip through the cracks."


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Signed the petition! What a silly policy.







:


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Almost 800 signatures so far in way under 24 hours. Way to go cd supporters and great comments by signers, too, Great to read if you've ever felt "alone" in your diapering or parenting decisions.


----------



## paisleypoet (Nov 17, 2006)

When did this happen? I bought some used diapers on there about 6 months ago. I was planning on selling some on there when I am done with them. Shoot. Why would they ban it? I'm off to sign.


----------



## brookesmommy (May 2, 2006)

I've had my cloth diapers pulled. Here's part of email from ebay as to why:

_Your listing was removed because eBay prohibits listings for used diapers, used training pants, or used children's underwear. This prohibition falls under a larger, general prohibition against listing used underwear.

I understand that the notice you received indicated that this is a violation of the eBay Mature Audiences policy. This is because the used underwear policy is part of the eBay's Mature Audiences policy. This does not indicate that eBay regarded your listing as an adult item and I apologize for the insinuation that you were. Thank you for your hopeful understanding on this matter.

For more information on our Mature Audiences policy, please visit:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/...audiences.html_

I think I was one of the first people's cloth diapers pulled. I know I was the first to complain on Hyena Cart and a couple of other forums. I didn't put down much about them just that they were used cloth diapers and the brand name. I'm still ticked off.


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brookesmommy* 
I've had my cloth diapers pulled. Here's part of email from ebay as to why:

_Your listing was removed because eBay prohibits listings for used diapers, used training pants, or used children's underwear. This prohibition falls under a larger, general prohibition against listing used underwear.

I understand that the notice you received indicated that this is a violation of the eBay Mature Audiences policy. This is because the used underwear policy is part of the eBay's Mature Audiences policy. This does not indicate that eBay regarded your listing as an adult item and I apologize for the insinuation that you were. Thank you for your hopeful understanding on this matter.

For more information on our Mature Audiences policy, please visit:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/...audiences.html_

I think I was one of the first people's cloth diapers pulled. I know I was the first to complain on Hyena Cart and a couple of other forums. I didn't put down much about them just that they were used cloth diapers and the brand name. I'm still ticked off.

could you give me an idea of the date yours were pulled? I'd like to see how much scratching used listings has effected overall sales?listings in cloth diapers.. Lots to me right now listings are down by a half. Thanks


----------



## brookesmommy (May 2, 2006)

Mine were pulled on Feb 15th. Almost 2 weeks ago. They had been up for about 4 days. I haven't posted anymore since then. In my email it said that they would pull my account if I tried to repost them. I've seen others doing it though. I had 5 different auctions pulled.


----------



## brookesmommy (May 2, 2006)

One was a fb. the others were wahm dipes. Mine wasn't a large lot it was individual diapers. I had been trying to buy prefolds and some wahm dipes that had never been worn just washed and those were pulled too. I have a baby due in June and I'm trying to find deals on diapers but I won't use ebay to buy again. Those wahm diapers I put a bid on were beautiful. She sells through HC and they were going for a cheap price. I'm really bummed and not very happy. The prefolds was pulled 3 hours before the auction was too end. It's a bunch of poo.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know about this!


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

this is horrible. if i hadnt been able to buy used cds in the beginning, i wouldnt have bought at all.


----------



## utuss (Sep 12, 2006)

Just signed it....!


----------



## lilsparrow (Apr 19, 2006)

Signed it.







:


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Just another reason why I hate eBay. But that's what you get when a company is affiliated paypal, which I LOATH as well. I will use neither organization (but I signed it anyway).


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

Signed it. 1322 signatures right now!


----------



## SamsMuffin (Sep 11, 2006)

That is so silly!!! Used underwear?!? Putting cloth diapers under that category seems like a huge generalization. I'm going to go sign...


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Just another reason why I hate eBay. But that's what you get when a company is affiliated paypal, which I LOATH as well. I will use neither organization (but I signed it anyway).

Are there other sites similar to ebay? [meaning not hyena cart and stuff but like- YKWIM...]


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

Signed.

OMG what a completely





















ridiculous policy.


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

Signed!


----------



## jaimelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

I just signed and there's already like 1,400 signatures. Hopefully they'll listen.


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

Signed!


----------



## little (Oct 27, 2006)

thanks for the 411!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Signed! I know there are more! Has someone posted this on the SheKnows diapering site? (if it's still there,lol, haven't been on diapering boards in over a year, with no babe in diapers!)


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

I am feeling a little deja vu (sp?). Didn't this happen awhile ago too? And it got fixed?

Maybe I am crazy....that's been known to happen, lol. Either way, I'll sign!


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

signed. sealed. delivered.

1484 is the count now!


----------



## momoffaith5 (Jul 27, 2006)

i signed


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

I signed it too! This is utterly ridiculous. I don't know if I would have gotten into cloth diapering as much as I am if it weren't for some diapers on ebay. So ridiculous.
And yes, to a PP, i do think this happened before.







:
apparently the people at ebay have nothing better to do with their time.

Amy


----------



## vannienicole (Nov 2, 2006)

*


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm number 1615!! I don't even use cloth, but when I was considering it, ebay and the tp would have been my only sources of diapers. This is crazy.


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

Signed,is there someway we can get this noticed by the news?at the moment with the push again by al gore et al with the movie in the news,i'm sure they would love the chance to throw some bad light on a mega company
just a thought


----------



## Marvelleaux (Oct 2, 2006)

signed


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 
Are there other sites similar to ebay? [meaning not hyena cart and stuff but like- YKWIM...]

I've started using Yahoo Auctions, though I've never tried it for diapers. I honestly don't know if they allow the sale of them or not (now I'm going look). It never dawned on me that they _wouldn't_ be allowed.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Didn't know they didn't allow used nappies, eaby.co.uk does
will sign though for you


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

signed... 1699 signatures


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

signed.


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HRC121799* 
Signed! I know there are more! Has someone posted this on the SheKnows diapering site? (if it's still there,lol, haven't been on diapering boards in over a year, with no babe in diapers!)

In August of 2004! you posted a thread titled "Can't sell used dipes on ebay anymore" in Diapering forum that goes over last time this happened and ebays response that they meant to exclude used aduld diapers not baby diapers. I' link here but don't know how. Perhaps ebay is also unaware of their resolution as was I. This would be good to know. Also Sept 2004 post "I come in peace" on same issue. FWIW


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Signed. Over 1800 signatures.


----------



## paisleypoet (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow. This is awesome. I signed yesterday at number 795 and now over 1800 already! I hope it makes a difference. I started out using cloth bought on ebay too.


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow! almost 2000 signers and from all over.too.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Signed. There's almost 2000 now.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Signed it earlier today when I saw the link bouncing around on Facebook. It's up to over 2000, now.


----------



## mommykmm (Jan 20, 2005)

signed


----------



## soccermominsd (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aisraeltax* 
this is horrible. if i hadnt been able to buy used cds in the beginning, i wouldnt have bought at all.









Same here, I never would have purchased if I couldn't have bought them used. Just signed it...it's past 2,000 signatures now


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Signed it! 2052 signatures now.

What a ridiculous policy.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clynnr* 
I am feeling a little deja vu (sp?). Didn't this happen awhile ago too? And it got fixed?

Maybe I am crazy....that's been known to happen, lol. Either way, I'll sign!

I seem to remember it too. . .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juneweaver* 
In August of 2004! you posted a thread titled "Can't sell used dipes on ebay anymore" in Diapering forum that goes over last time this happened and ebays response that they meant to exclude used aduld diapers not baby diapers. I' link here but don't know how. Perhaps ebay is also unaware of their resolution as was I. This would be good to know. Also Sept 2004 post "I come in peace" on same issue. FWIW

Apparantly we aren't crazy. What's funny is I have been bidding on auctions on used diaps over the last two weeks and I didn't notice the change.
I'm off to sign.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Signed it!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I spotted a bulletin about this last night and signed it. I seem to remember too there was an issue a while back with this but I thought it was resolved obviously! It makes no sense as well that there are hundreds of used dipes auctions up now (well, maybe I better go double check!







) as always and they are managing to only pick on a few people?







:

I've bought and sold a LOT Of diapers on eBay and it was how I built up a stash of diapers I liked for cheap, especially since I had two in diapers and was a SAHM when I started CD'ing! It wouldn't have happened if I had to pay full price for everything. Many cd'ing moms obviously don't care that the diaper has been used b/c we know that generally cd's are well taken care of and I always washed a diap anyways after it arrived...their wanton policy makes little business sense for them as well.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Signed!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Just a public service announcement: If you click on the thread "I come in Peace..just some info from Ebay.." make sure you either read the whole thread through to the end, or you look at the date (including the *year*) of the first post.


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

Signed. Over 2300! And I was going to list this week


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolo'smom* 
Signed. Over 2300! And I was going to list this week









No kidding!!! I have about 10 barely used (3 months) BG 1.0 that I was going to sell. What a policy! I emailed ebaY too, everyone else should email.

I just wrote: that the cloth diaper community thrives on the sale of used diapers, we know how to sanitize used diapers, we like to try different kinds before committing to a brand, and I have spent about $100 on used diapers on ebaY, that used diapers last through and get used by 3+ children. Maybe that will get them thinking!

Anyway, on topic, I signed the petition.


----------



## amyb15 (Jan 10, 2007)

GROSS! Who wants used clothing? Old Perverts I BET!


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

sig #2493. Keep them coming!


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

wow almost 2500 now. Listen up ebay!


----------



## hipmama0721 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mamas this issue has been resolved...you can buy used baby diapers...but not adult used diapers...if you really want to petition, start one for the adult diapers if you are concerned. Hahaha!!!


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I still hate ebay.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipmama0721* 
Mamas this issue has been resolved...you can buy used baby diapers...but not adult used diapers...if you really want to petition, start one for the adult diapers if you are concerned. Hahaha!!!

I'd like to think that is the case but haven't seen anything official regarding the issue being over. If a mama's used _baby diaper_ auction was pulled a few short days ago I don't see as to how the issue just resolved almost over night.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
I still hate ebay.

Yeah, they NARU'ed me a while back because I forgot to pay them a whole dollar in fees, which, go figure, was from listing and selling a used cloth dipe







You have to send in all these forms of ID through snail mail to get your account back, heck with that! I no longer plan to sell anything on ebay and started a new account for purchasing. At least that's free.


----------



## westchestermom (May 25, 2004)

Just signed in at # 2552!


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipmama0721* 
Mamas this issue has been resolved...you can buy used baby diapers...but not adult used diapers...if you really want to petition, start one for the adult diapers if you are concerned. Hahaha!!!

What is your source for saying issue resolved? Links? There is a thread here that shows how this was resolved in 2004 but this is now and ongoing. Thanks for info if you can.


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

How is ebay going to get the petition?


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

I used the live message function on ebay. She said that the sale of used diapers is allowed but under the mature audience category!!!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipmama0721*
Mamas this issue has been resolved

Can you tell me what you are basing this on? You're not basing it on the "I come in peace" thread, are you? Because that thread is 3 years old. Thanks in advance for any new info you might have! I would love to find out that the issue really has been resolved!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkie&Cookie*
I used the live message function on ebay. She said that the sale of used diapers is allowed but under the mature audience category!!!!

Huh? Do you mean that an Ebay representative just told you that people will be allowed to sell used diapers in the mature audience category but no where else?


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

WOW i wondered where all the dipe listing were going!! signing, and thx for letting us know!!


----------



## ZorroZ (Nov 3, 2003)

Signed it!


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

well on our way to 3000 signers! Way to get the word out everyone


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Signed it! Forwarding it on now..


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

Huh? Do you mean that an Ebay representative just told you that people will be allowed to sell used diapers in the mature audience category but no where else?[/QUOTE]

That's what she said. I tried to copy paste the IM, but it wouldn't let me.







:


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

That's so sad!







I did a lot of my selling of used diapers on ebay and was glad to give someone else a bargain.


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

So I looked on Ebay's help page and this lists the items not allowed to be sold. There is no mention of diapers at all! http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/used-clothing.html
For those of you that had auctions pulled, did you fight it? Did ebay show you a link that mentioned cloth diapers? I'm so irritated with them right now.

Used clothing (except underwear) may be listed on eBay as long as the clothing has been thoroughly cleaned according to the manufacturer's instructions. Listings that contain inappropriate descriptions will be ended.

Violations of this policy may result in a range of actions, including:

Listing cancellation

Limits on account privileges

Account suspension

Forfeit of eBay fees on cancelled listings

Loss of PowerSeller status

Some Examples Hide

Joe lists his old sweater for sale on eBay. A buyer won the item and Joe sent the sweater to the winning buyer. Unfortunately, Joe did not have the sweater dry-cleaned before he sent it to the winning buyer. In this case, Joe has violated eBay policy.

Henry listed a pair of his used underwear on eBay. Since this is not permitted, Henry has violated eBay policy.

Additional Information Hide

Used underwear including, but not limited to, boxer shorts, panties, briefs and athletic supporters are not permitted.

Why does eBay have this policy? Hide

eBay urges its sellers and buyers to comply with all governmental laws and regulations. Furthermore, due to hygiene concerns, eBay does not permit the sale of used underwear. Since the sale of used underwear or unwashed clothing may cause harm to eBay or its members, sellers may not list them on eBay.


----------



## clane (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkie&Cookie* 
I used the live message function on ebay. She said that the sale of used diapers is allowed but under the mature audience category!!!!

This is not a resolution IMO. I personally would not go venturing off into the adults-only areas of ebay on a quest for dipes for my sweel lil gal. Who on earth know what might be listed in there?!

I horrified that ebay considers this a valid resolution. Bleh!


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

So, I wrote a letter to ebay complaining and got this response:

Quote:

Thank you for writing eBay in regard to used cloth diapers.

We realize you may disagree, however, eBay feels this is a hygene and
health issue. We understand many items would be clean and sanitary and
may be fit for resale. However, we feel this is not an appropriate venue
for any type of used undergarment, including used cloth diapers. At this
time, we have no plans to change this policy. We regret any
disappointment this may cause.
So, diapers are a "used undergarment," kind of like the ones that college students are selling to pay for tuition? Yeah. Got it.







:


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I was wondering how the petition website worked....does the author of the petition close it and then send it to eBay? Or does it just stay open and eventually gets sent to eBay? How will we know when this is done, or what the results are? (grapevine I guess







)


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christyc* 
So, I wrote a letter to ebay complaining and got this response:

So, diapers are a "used undergarment," kind of like the ones that college students are selling to pay for tuition? Yeah. Got it.







:

That is disapointing. Other than morbid curiosity







: I don't think I'd eally fancy surfing around an adult catagory of used undergarments trying to fish out gently used dipes. Where's the barf smiley? Alot of that underwear just isn't worn...it's been...well use your imagination, and then not washed.

They spelled hygiene wrong


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

:


----------



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

Up to 2862.

I just did a search for FB and only came up with THREE auctions for used, and all were listed under new, but then the seller noted that they were used in the auction.







I have a vested interest in this because I plan on selling my stash of FB in a couple of years.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juneweaver* 
What is your source for saying issue resolved? Links? There is a thread here that shows how this was resolved in 2004 but this is now and ongoing. Thanks for info if you can.

Yes I am still dying of curiousity over here!







:


----------



## Leetahalfelven (Feb 21, 2007)

Signed it!







:


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

at least two auctions foe well loved/used dipes were cancelled by ebay today. Fuzzi Bunz seem to be good items to watch to see this "policy" in action.


----------



## engineer_mom (Dec 22, 2006)

signed it

dipes and undies have vastly different purposes and cleaning regimes!


----------



## hajenkatt (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 
Are there other sites similar to ebay? [meaning not hyena cart and stuff but like- YKWIM...]

iOffer.com is eBay's #1 competitor. They are a negotiation site rather than an auction site. You deal with the seller and then come to an agreement on the price and not get outbid at the last second. I just spoke with the company and they said that cloth diaper sales were welcome. I know that when I go to sell my stash, I am going there.


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

and I thought I was being a little over-planning when I bought all those FBs at only 4 months into my pregnancy. Good thing I did, but now my grand ideas of what to do with them when I'm done are thwarted. I signed that thing---and noticed that one of the signers actually was anti-used cloth diapers in the comment. hahaha. Why would anyone be that stupid?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanamommyphd07*
I signed that thing---and noticed that one of the signers actually was anti-used cloth diapers in the comment. hahaha.

Um, yeah -- Why did "M Laing" sign the petition?


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

I scanned the posts but didn't see this mentioned...

Anyone who uses a CD service is using used dipes, right? I mean, you don't always get your same dipes back, do you? My mom used a service for us and she doesn't think so. Doesn't Ebay know this? So used dipes are socially/cuturally acceptable and always have been!

Signed #2895!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juneweaver* 
at least two auctions foe well loved/used dipes were cancelled by ebay today. Fuzzi Bunz seem to be good items to watch to see this "policy" in action.

This answers my question then, this issue has NOT been resolved.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer* 
Um, yeah -- Why did "M Laing" sign the petition?

They didn't bother to read anything? They thought it was an anti-CD petition?


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesseMomme* 
This answers my question then, this issue has NOT been resolved.

As of 2/28 ebay now specifically lists cloth diapers under their prohibited listing items "used Underwear including but not limited to boxers.....athletic supporters and cloth diapers" html://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/used-clothing.html Click on Additional information.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juneweaver* 
As of 2/28 ebay now specifically lists cloth diapers under their prohibited listing items "used Underwear including but not limited to boxers.....athletic supporters and cloth diapers" html://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/used-clothing.html Click on Additional information.

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/used-clothing.html









Just read the whole page and I'm very discouraged.


----------



## DollbabyCP (Feb 19, 2007)

I have signed as well as passed the link on to others. I cannot believe this, I was getting ready to list 27 small, 36 medium, 24 petite toddler and 32 large fuzzi bunz tomorrow morning. I had the pictures ready and everything. Does anyone know of anywhere else I can attempt to sell them? ioffer.com is currently having upgrade issues, but hopefully they will be resolved soon. I think this is completely ubsurd.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

I just clicked on an ebay auction and it had a big "MODIFIED" over it and then an explanation that used diapers are not allowed so the posting was deleted. I am so bummed, I am going to sign right now.

3153 signitures now!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

That's insane!









Signed it. I hope we are "heard".


----------



## MelanieMC (Jul 7, 2005)

I just signed!


----------



## Just Me (Feb 27, 2007)

I just signed. that is ridiculous. 3, 164 siggies it said









I could not have afforded it had it not been for used! Some I got second hand from a laundry service! then I sold most on again.









Though many parenting forums in the UK have a buy and sell area for diapers and they bustle, plus no selling fees!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DollbabyCP* 
I have signed as well as passed the link on to others. I cannot believe this, I was getting ready to list 27 small, 36 medium, 24 petite toddler and 32 large fuzzi bunz tomorrow morning. I had the pictures ready and everything. Does anyone know of anywhere else I can attempt to sell them? ioffer.com is currently having upgrade issues, but hopefully they will be resolved soon. I think this is completely ubsurd.

I think you can try the diaperpin.com.... they have message boards where I believe you can still sell used diapers with others. I've heard of a diaperswappers website too. amitymama.com has message boards where people sell diapers among anything else on their main board. When you have 60 posts plus 2 months of membership (last I knew) here at MDC, you can use the Trading Post Diapers forum. This is off the top of my head, hope that helps! I've been out of the diaper trading scene for a while









eta: That's a lot of fuzzi bunz mama!


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm #3179!!


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

crap I hate ebay. I was just getting ready to sell some used dipes


----------



## tanjarine (Apr 13, 2003)

I had diapers pulled this week too. I complained and their response was:
Thank you for writing eBay in regards to the listing of similar items and when did our used undergarment policy came into effect.

I understand that you may have seen similar items available on eBay.
Unfortunately, we may not become immediately aware of all listings that violate eBay policies.

We encourage you to review our policy Help pages to learn if your item is allowed on eBay. To review the list of Prohibited, Questionable, and Infringing items, please go to:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/item_allowed.html

If you're still unsure about your item or listing, please contact Customer Support. We'd be happy to answer your questions.

With regard to your second concern about when did our used undergarment policy came into effect, used undergarments have not been permitted on the site for at least 4 years, which is how long I have been at eBay.

Thank you for using eBay for your online trading needs.


----------



## janellybean28 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, over 3200 siggies! That's great!


----------



## sarajane (Oct 20, 2004)

I couldn't believe it when I saw this thread. I went and signed the petition. I sure hope they let up!

If not, maybe this will open the door for some work at home mom to make a site specifically for the buying and selling of used cloth diapers.









So, if I can't use ebay to buy and sell cloth right now where can I go? I'm about to have a new baby so was looking into getting some newborn cloth....


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

I just had an auction pulled yesterday for a beautiful Very Baby pocket with Koi embroidery







They stated it was for "Mature content" and when I questioned them, they sent me this:

Dear Tara,

Thank you for writing eBay in regard to the removal of your listing,
"Very Baby Pocket Diaper(cloth)."

I carefully reviewed your listing #180090736171 and determined that it
was removed correctly. Currently, eBay prohibits listings for used
diapers, used training pants, or used children's underwear. This
prohibition falls under a larger, general prohibition against listing
used underwear.

I understand that the notice you received indicated that this is a
violation of the eBay Mature Audiences policy. This is because the used
underwear policy is part of the eBay's Mature Audiences policy. This
does not indicate that eBay regarded your listing as an adult item.

For more information on our Mature Audiences policy, please visit:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/...audiences.html

It is my pleasure to assist you. Thank you for choosing eBay.

Regards,

I will be writing them back, but I need to wait for my other auctions to finish first









Take care,
Tara


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't even cloth diaper







and I signed the petition! There's a difference between the letter and the spirit of rules. But it requires actual mental effort to go with the spirit ...







:


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm so glad this post was here - I just had a listing for covers removed today...I had no idea that suddenly our cloth diapers were "adult material" and "used underwear." What is with ebay??!! Anyway, I signed the petition (#3311!) and added the link to my blog.


----------



## Jo&Co (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep it up ladies! The more #'s the better. I wish someone with a brain was working at eBay. It is SO SO frustrating.
I'm thinking we'll email eBay with the link to the petition soon, but I'm going to wait for a while yet before printing off a paper copy and mailing it in. (That's what they recommend on petitiononline)
Thanks for your support! I *knew* I wasn't the only one mad at eBay.
Jody

(I'm new here obviously -- in case you are wondering, I am listed as the author of the petition on the website, but to be honest I had a lot of people help with suggestions and editing. It's a collaboration to be sure!)


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I signed it!


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKmoose* 
I'm so glad this post was here - I just had a listing for covers removed today...I had no idea that suddenly our cloth diapers were "adult material" and "used underwear." What is with ebay??!! Anyway, I signed the petition (#3311!) and added the link to my blog.

Covers?! Okay, even if diapers are considered to be underwear (which I don't agree with) how do they justify banning covers? If they ban the sale of used covers they shoud be banning the sale of all used pants.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

Not a mama yet, but I will be one day and when I am, I want the option to buy cloth diapers on eBay, used or otherwise. I signed it!


----------



## brookesmommy (May 2, 2006)

They just pulled one of my auctions again. I'm waiting for them to pull the other 5. I'm going to put them back on but I'm going to use just a 2 day auction.


----------



## brookesmommy (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipmama0721* 
Mamas this issue has been resolved...you can buy used baby diapers...but not adult used diapers...if you really want to petition, start one for the adult diapers if you are concerned. Hahaha!!!

Not true! I just had some diapers removed again.


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brookesmommy* 
They just pulled one of my auctions again. I'm waiting for them to pull the other 5. I'm going to put them back on but I'm going to use just a 2 day auction.

Me, too. Will do the same . Let them sort it out while we create alternatives for ourselves and the future! Will also keep a list of all bidders and sellers interested and maybe even "contact" them incase auctions pulled and transfer of items can happen in another venue or they too need some alternatives. I love the fluff I got from you on DS by the way! So glad we have alternatives now we just need to get the word out.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

I read about this on the CCBoard (children clothing discussions on ebay forums), and am not only saddened, but TICKED! ugh!

I've been trying to have 4 listings up, I get about 1 pulled each night. And relist the next night. I've been putting big warnings on the auctions to let bidders know what is going on with ebay, as well as to encourage them to use the BIN, or just contact me for a BIN, if there have already been bids. I think I'll link this thread if noone minds, because at least one mama has emailed me thinking it's a spoof (like some kind of sick sales tactic for me)









I've also found that emailing all bidders on your auctions helps, just so they have your contact info if/when the listing gets pulled, since it's not accessible once pulled. Something like:
"Hi, you are bidding on the XXX cloth diaper auction of mine. Ebay has recently decided to manually pull cloth diaper listings, saying they are ""adult material... used underwear ... inappropriate to list"". Once they pull an auction, bidders and sellers no longer have any record of the auction or contact info for eachother. So, I am just giving you my email, incase this gets pulled and you are interested in buying these directly from me (through paypal). Let's hope this stays up!
Take care,
Root*children"

Anyhow, just a thought for y'all, since I had one at a bid of $20-ish and it got pulled and I had no idea of who the bidder was









I've had 2 folks take me up on off-ebay BIN's.


----------



## Mamma Christi (Dec 15, 2006)

I signed. Someone posted this on my CDing group on facebook - the ebay thing is ridiculous!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I signed...#3413, I think. I'd love to see more cd mommas using wahmchicks.com for diaper auctions. I think its free to list them too


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

www.diaperswappers.com (someone mentioned previously) is great too. no fees.


----------



## Mamma Christi (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQMama* 
www.diaperswappers.com (someone mentioned previously) is great too. no fees.

Agreed! DS is where I've gotten most of mine!!


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

_#3452.How ABSURD!!!! I'm sure anyone could find some REALLY NASTY things that are used on your eBay site. Cloth Diapers are meant to be washed and if someone wants to buy used Cloth Diapers, that is their perrogative. I bet I could go onto your eBay right now and find a used toilet up for grabs! Seriously what is the difference and what do you care!_

That was mine, not my finest moment but seriously don't they have something else to worry about?

Good grief!!!!!!!!!! Myspace ranting on nursing pics and eBay ranting on Cloth Diapers. Now if we wanted to pose nude on Myspace with a "prop" and the go sell said "prop" on eBay, we'd be okay.







:


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes diaperswappers absolutely ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

When I signed I think it was over 3400!!!


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

I justed signed and was #3477. I wonder if they'll change this absurd policy?!?


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

My auctions are ending in a few minutes, so I moseyed on over to their discussion boards to look and see if there was anything about this. Lo and behold, I found several discussions going on and in one, one woman admitted to "policing" the boards and single handedly reporting *120* used diaper auctions in the last two days. All were removed. She was bragging about this. She is just a member, not anyone in authority. Why oh why do people get such hapiness out of causing others such grief







: ? Not anything better to do in her day I suppose.

Just letting you all know what we were up against until the policy can (Hopefully) be changed.

Take care,
Tara


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calngavinsmom* 
My auctions are ending in a few minutes, so I moseyed on over to their discussion boards to look and see if there was anything about this. Lo and behold, I found several discussions going on and in one, one woman admitted to "policing" the boards and single handedly reporting *120* used diaper auctions in the last two days. All were removed. She was bragging about this. She is just a member, not anyone in authority. Why oh why do people get such hapiness out of causing others such grief







: ? Not anything better to do in her day I suppose.

Just letting you all know what we were up against until the policy can (Hopefully) be changed.

Take care,
Tara

What a flipping




























. AHHHHH


----------



## brookesmommy (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calngavinsmom* 
My auctions are ending in a few minutes, so I moseyed on over to their discussion boards to look and see if there was anything about this. Lo and behold, I found several discussions going on and in one, one woman admitted to "policing" the boards and single handedly reporting *120* used diaper auctions in the last two days. All were removed. She was bragging about this. She is just a member, not anyone in authority. Why oh why do people get such hapiness out of causing others such grief







: ? Not anything better to do in her day I suppose.

Just letting you all know what we were up against until the policy can (Hopefully) be changed.

Take care,
Tara

Please PM the link for this or the persons name on ebay. I would like to watch her auctions. Perhaps she'll get a few booted.







2 more of my auctions just got pulled. Both were covers. I'm getting ticked about this.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brookesmommy* 
Please PM the link for this or the persons name on ebay. I would like to watch her auctions. Perhaps she'll get a few booted.







2 more of my auctions just got pulled. Both were covers. I'm getting ticked about this.

I tried to pm you but when I clicked on your name nothing happened. If you want, pm me so I can pm you back the link









I am sorry to hear about your auctions. That stinks.

ETA: I got it to work(your PM)....nevermind









Take care,
Tara


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brookesmommy* 
Please PM the link for this or the persons name on ebay. I would like to watch her auctions. Perhaps she'll get a few booted.







2 more of my auctions just got pulled. Both were covers. I'm getting ticked about this.

When you post to a thread on ebay under your used ID you, too can become part of who is being "watched and reported" Please get a poster ID to protect yourself. Ebay is not a friendly place these days. Theoretically any ebayer could have all of the listings on ebay pulled just by reporting them .! It would take some time for any live person at ebay to catch on but by then the damage would be done. One person who is savy as the quote person who personally removed listings may or may not have moved on to something else. Don't become a target for untrustworty sorts.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, there is some serious ignorance surrounding cloth diapers on those discussion boards. Un-freaking-believeable if you go read them. I can't read anymore or I'm going to have to post something I'll regret.


----------



## mommyddeville (Nov 28, 2005)

For all of the p0rnographic listings on ebay, I can't believe someone would pull diaper auctions. Nothing about cloth diapes is any kind of fetish, and it's 100% possible to clean the diapers so they don't have any bacteria. Get a clue, ebay.


----------



## brookesmommy (May 2, 2006)

Got the PM's! Thanks mamas!


----------



## October16Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there any way we can get Mothering magazine to do an article about this? I keep thinking that if Ebay got a lot of bad press publicity they would change their tune.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

That, and what about getting ahold of the Real Diaper Association?

http://www.realdiaperassociation.org/


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *root*children* 

I've also found that emailing all bidders on your auctions helps, just so they have your contact info if/when the listing gets pulled, since it's not accessible once pulled. Something like:
"Hi, you are bidding on the XXX cloth diaper auction of mine. Ebay has recently decided to manually pull cloth diaper listings, saying they are ""adult material... used underwear ... inappropriate to list"". Once they pull an auction, bidders and sellers no longer have any record of the auction or contact info for eachother. So, I am just giving you my email, incase this gets pulled and you are interested in buying these directly from me (through paypal). Let's hope this stays up!
Take care,
Root*children"

Anyhow, just a thought for y'all, since I had one at a bid of $20-ish and it got pulled and I had no idea of who the bidder was









I've had 2 folks take me up on off-ebay BIN's.

That's a good idea. I just bid on a used Muttaqin and I emailed the seller, letting her know I would be interested in completing the transaction outside of eBay if her listing gets pulled and I'm still the high bidder. I hope that works!









I wonder if we could use some sort of code word to indicate a used diaper listing...









Can they pull a listing if it doesn't say used, even if it looks like it might be?


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Any ebayer, me or you or any can get a listing removed by clicking on Report item at bottom of page and making a report that item is prohibited or another category or violates policy. It is currently unclear wether that report automatically gets an item removed and is then reviewed or wether reviewed and then removed. Most likely first scenario and then reviewer scrambles to come up with the reason why about which there is still considerable variation coming out of ebay on why. Several posts above mine here reference a poster on ebay community boards saying they had just successfully gotten over 120 diaper auctions cancelled by reporting them to ebay as above. Be careful momas. Itdoes take ebay 2-3 days to review any actions, auctions or reports . Quite a lag time.


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Petition almost 4000 now. Jo&Co can you update on what will be done with petition and when? A new thread would be good or ideas anyone?


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

I just signed. The whole matter is absurd! I was just about to sell off a bunch of my stash since ds is pt'd.


----------



## Hiker_Girl (Jun 2, 2006)

Signed it (and so did the hubby)!


----------



## StrongSingleMama (Jul 18, 2005)

Just signed it!!!


----------



## October16Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha! I e-mailed Ebay twice asking them WHY the policy was in place. They finally got back to me, but didn't give me a very good answer. They did eventually send me a customer service survey to fill out. You'd better believe I filled it out!!! Let's bog them down with e-mails, whatever we can do. Let your voices be heard!


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 
Are there other sites similar to ebay? [meaning not hyena cart and stuff but like- YKWIM...]

http://www.granolachicks.com/auction/index.php?


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

this is the dumbest thing ebay has ever done! thumbs down! boo!







:







:







:


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

oh and so now i'm diaper shopping again


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

Miraculously I did manage to snag me some fluff there last week, the total number of cloth diaper auctions is constantly going down though.







:

So can someone point me to the used toddler's clothing that has never been peed in section? If you're banning a diaper on the basis of being used underwear, the toddler size clothing worn anywhere around potty learning age has got to go too. [/smart aleck]


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Signed.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

I had to LOL at a poster on the ebay discussion boards who said "anything that is messed on, should be thrown away, that's too disgusting!"







Wow! I'd have to throw away EVERYTHING my 3yo owns! Including shirts, socks and shoes!

Has anyone had auctions pulled very recently? Asking this on Thursday, March 8. My last ones were left alone, just curious about others.


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *root*children* 

Has anyone had auctions pulled very recently? Asking this on Thursday, March 8. My last ones were left alone, just curious about others.

I bid on a used Mutt on the 5th (3 days ago) and it was pulled the same day, right after someone else bid on it- with 8 days left on the listing.


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

My lot of covers was pulled last Friday (the 2nd)...and now I've been on an ebay strike, so I haven't really watched for other pulls.


----------



## tanjarine (Apr 13, 2003)

Mine all got pulled this morning.. and they all had bids


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks for the replies! Off to write down names of current bidders ...


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

4000 signers. Can some one start a thread of what else we can do?


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

well one lot i bid on got pulled. another lot hasn't yet.

as i was looking last night the number of diaper auctions seems to be way down.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

Oh, wow... I didn't know about any of this when I bought some used fb's a few minutes ago! Guess I got lucky. Signed, Emailing Ebay, then beginning my boycott.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQMama* 
www.diaperswappers.com (someone mentioned previously) is great too. no fees.

That site is fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Any updates on this? Who will petion be sent to and when/ Other actions being taken?







:


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

ha ha i just snagged a great deal. what is the deal on when or how or if e-bay is going to resolve this? will they get a copy of the petition?


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *root*children* 
I had to LOL at a poster on the ebay discussion boards who said "anything that is messed on, should be thrown away, that's too disgusting!"







Wow! I'd have to throw away EVERYTHING my 3yo owns! Including shirts, socks and shoes!

LOL I'll bet she has no kids. I wonder how she thinks babies were diapered 25+ years ago!


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

hellya - I think you are bidding on something of mine?







I found that selecting the category of "used' is just asking for trouble. When listing, at least select the "-", it's the option above new or used. A bit less trouble lurking there


----------



## Mamato2and2 (Apr 7, 2006)

Does anyone know what's going on with this. They don't seem to be pulling as many anymore. I have a couple up and a couple that have gone all the way that weren't pulled and I noticed that there are others up that aren't getting pulled. Anyone know what's up with the petition? Will/Has it been sent?


----------



## mellifluousmama (Apr 13, 2005)

wow. i had never really thought about why i didn't see many/any used ones posted. i am off to the petition if it is still useful. thanks for the info.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

i made 4380! does anyone know when the petition is getting sent off?


----------



## juneweaver (Oct 2, 2006)

Petion comments are so good. Wish I could say things so well and to the point.







:


----------



## feministmom (Feb 11, 2007)

Just signed!


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

root*children i was bidding on some of your but i got outbid. i saw today that yours had been pulled anyway. their seems to be no logic behind what gets pulled and what doesn't. i won some earlier in the week with no problems. it was a one day only listing. maybe they can't catch the shorter auctions before they go through?


----------



## brookesmommy (May 2, 2006)

I thought if I did a shorter auction it wouldn't get pulled, but it did. There's someone out there picking on used cloth diapers. The person is from Canada. She bragged about having 150 pulled in 2 days. I guess it all goes by when she decides to "take the time" to get our auctions pulled. I gave up. I don't even go out to ebay much unless I'm selling something else. Which that is not getting to be worth while anymore. The other day I had 4 outfits sell for $2.00. That might cover charges between paypal and ebay.







:


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

So, now that I'm completely fed up with ebay on the cloth diapering issues - what are other good venues to sell them on?

I know here at the TP and the Diaper Pin (although that hardly had any listings, maybe 2 under each category). Anyone got a list?

Hellya - another reason I'm disgusted with ebay, is those diapers you were bidding on of mine (5 Kissaluvs) were pulled, along with the other 5 I had in the same size. There was the same bidder on both, and so I emailed her and asked if she wanted to do a BIN for all. (her bids at the end were around $30 for each lot). She offered me $25 TOTAL including shipping to Canada














: I want to laugh and growl at the same time! Talk about insulting!


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brookesmommy* 
I thought if I did a shorter auction it wouldn't get pulled, but it did. There's someone out there picking on used cloth diapers. The person is from Canada. She bragged about having 150 pulled in 2 days. I guess it all goes by when she decides to "take the time" to get our auctions pulled.

Why???


----------



## Scotch (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrettyBird* 
Why???

And also, where did you read this? Does she participate in some online forum?


----------



## mommymo (Nov 3, 2004)

What we need to do is start listing our used dipes on another online auction. The trouble is not many people frequent online auctions other than ebay.

It seems like the only way to sell our used dipes is to start doing so on another site. Ebay needs a good dose of competition.

Also, isnt' it time to submit our petition??

Any idea when that will happen?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymo* 
What we need to do is start listing our used dipes on another online auction. The trouble is not many people frequent online auctions other than ebay.

It seems like the only way to sell our used dipes is to start doing so on another site. Ebay needs a good dose of competition.

Also, isnt' it time to submit our petition??

Any idea when that will happen?

www.wahmchicks.com is a free auction site. People used to sell their diapers on there all the time. I bet it would take off if more people were aware.


----------



## Scotch (Sep 11, 2006)

There is another free auction site affiliated with Diaper Pin but I'm not sure I'm allowed to mention it here. I know the mamas on the Pin are trying to encourage each other to use that site so we can find a decent alternative for eBay. At this rate, though, it'll take awhile. But it certainly has more auctions and traffic than the www.wahmchicks.com auction site.


----------



## clothdiaperingdad (May 18, 2005)

As far as I know, selling used cloth diapers is not illegal in the USA.

Maybe we need to organize a legal class action against ebay. Many people have lost a lot of money by not being able to sell their used diapers.

I was banking on the opportunity to recover some of my investment in cloth diapers by reselling them on ebay.

This is so upsetting to so many people who have been loyal ebayers for years.

The point that gets to me the most is that there are diaper services all over the world, not just the US, that continue to provide used diapers to families. If this is considered acceptable, then why does ebay continue to eliminate listings for used dipes? Would they also cancel listings of cloth diapering services who auction off a year of diaper service? Wouldn't that be the same thing???

Another point is that ebay is assuming end use. What if I buy some used diapers simply to use as patterns to sew my own diapers. Who would want to buy a new dipe for that?

This is so frustrating!!


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Legality has nothing to do with this. Ebay is a privately owned site, not government owned. They can determine what they do and don't want on their own website.


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

That really sucks. I was planning on supplementing my stash with Ebay. Does anyone know if they are going to back off on the issue?

And I agree with pp - We DON'T have underwear services, We DO have diaper services. So how exactly does that work. Next they are going to pull pants and shorts because they are too close to _THERE_.







:


----------



## feministmom (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymo* 
What we need to do is start listing our used dipes on another online auction. The trouble is not many people frequent online auctions other than ebay.

It seems like the only way to sell our used dipes is to start doing so on another site. Ebay needs a good dose of competition.

I totally agree! Even if the petition works, why should ebay get all our money???? Why not concentrate on giving more business or exposure to other, more NFL-friendly sites. A couple of people mentioned diaperswappers.com or WAHMchicks.com. I'm haven't been around long enough to get to the MDC trading post, but why not use that?

Ebay, schmeebay, I say! Let's support smaller sites that actually *encourage* used diaper sales because they understand and promote the use of cloth diapers!!!


----------



## brookesmommy (May 2, 2006)

The person was on the ebay community bragging about getting the diapers pulled. PM me and I'll send you the thread.


----------



## mommymo (Nov 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feministmom* 
I totally agree! Even if the petition works, why should ebay get all our money???? Why not concentrate on giving more business or exposure to other, more NFL-friendly sites. A couple of people mentioned diaperswappers.com or WAHMchicks.com. I'm haven't been around long enough to get to the MDC trading post, but why not use that?

Ebay, schmeebay, I say! Let's support smaller sites that actually *encourage* used diaper sales because they understand and promote the use of cloth diapers!!!

What about buzz shops? www.buzzshops.com

I believe that listing is free.

The auction link is

http://www.buzzshops.com/auction/xcAuction.asp

Not many people are currently listing their auctions, but that can change if we all start selling there.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I'm thinking a boycott of eBay would speak louder...the number of usual listings was always over 2000 last I was there and some mamas are saying it would be 3000. Right now it is about 600! That is a lot of money lost for eBay right there. I wish there was a way to have everyone boycott using eBay for any diaper, used or new.

And now I'm hearing they are going after *hemp* diapering products as well??







:

Quote:

Ebay, schmeebay, I say! Let's support smaller sites that actually *encourage* used diaper sales because they understand and promote the use of cloth diapers!!!








: I'm so disgusted with eBay for a few reasons but the cloth diaper issue hits it where it counts for me, I'm thinking of not even buying anything from other sellers (b/c that supports eBay too when you think about it) and I'm definately not going to list there again. It costs too much money to list now anyways.


----------



## clothdiaperingdad (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *root*children* 
Legality has nothing to do with this. Ebay is a privately owned site, not government owned. They can determine what they do and don't want on their own website.

Actually....

Legality has EVERYTHING to do with it. Our laws allow us to file any kind of suit against any kind of institution, whether private or governmental. It is then up to the courts to decide whether or not there is any legal claim to the issue. Realistically, it is a LOT easier to file action against private enterprise and win than to do so against the government.

You would be able to file action against ebay on this issue for a variety of reasons. Namely?? Discrimination. All used cloth diaper sellers are being discriminated against based soley on ARBITRARY reasons. None of the reasons that ebay has given for pulling cloth diaper listings is valid.

True, Ebay is a private company. However, they serve the public. They are not a retailer who can decide what to and not to sell on their site. They offer a service to the public. By not allowing a certain segment of the public to sell an item that is legally for sale elsewhere means that they are discriminating against that segment of the public.

For example, if you have a website of questionable YET LEGAL, content, your webhost company cannot ban your site or shut you down, just b/c other people are bothered by it. Similarly, EBAY, should not be allowed to ban the sale of legal items, just b/c some people don't like it.

Another legal issue?? Relying on outside snitches to tattle on some listings but not others. If EBAY cannot provide internal enforcement of its policies, then any removal of any listing due to an outside informant is also discriminatory. When one listing is removed b/c of a tattler, but several more go untouched, then there is something inherently wrong with Ebay's system. They need to be able to police their own rules/policies. By relying on outside informants, then they are not equally enforcing their policies across the board. That is discriminatory as well.

For now, what they need to do is make a new policy SPECIFIC to cloth diapers, so that this psycho tattle tailer can't do anythng about it anymore. Ebay can reclassify cloth diapers. Cloth diapers are unique in that, yes, they contact bodily fluids and waste, but also in that they CAN BE SANITIZED for repeated use.... by any number of babies. Just as you would see in any CLOTH DIAPERING SERVICE!!

If EBAY refuses to change this policy, then YES! THEY ARE DISCRIMINATING AGAINST CLOTH DIAPER SELLERS/BUYERS. Keep in mind that selling used cloth diapers is not an ILLEGAL activity (such as porn...) Therefore, any reason ebay offers as to why you CAN'T sell them on ebay had better be a VALID reason. Otherwise, they have no leg to stand on. They are in violation of arbitrary discrimination!!

If they are concerned about liability, then they can require a disclaimer on all used diaper sales.... or mandate washing/sanitizing instructions... BUT TO COMPLETELY BAN THE SALE OF CLOTH DIAPRES IS LEGALLY QUESIONABLE, AT THE VERY LEAST!

If Phillip Morris can legally be forced to offer public service messages about the dangers second hand smoke, then EBAY can be legally forced to not discriminate against its sellers.

Unfortunately (or fortunately) we are living in a very litigious time. Everyone is suing everyone else. I am not very impressed by frivalous law suits. However, it is obvious that thousands of people have been hurt by this EBAY ban of used cloth diapers. Something needs to be done!!


----------



## mommymo (Nov 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesseMomme* 
I'm thinking a boycott of eBay would speak louder...the number of usual listings was always over 2000 last I was there and some mamas are saying it would be 3000. Right now it is about 600! That is a lot of money lost for eBay right there. I wish there was a way to have everyone boycott using eBay for any diaper, used or new.

And now I'm hearing they are going after *hemp* diapering products as well??







:








: I'm so disgusted with eBay for a few reasons but the cloth diaper issue hits it where it counts for me, I'm thinking of not even buying anything from other sellers (b/c that supports eBay too when you think about it) and I'm definately not going to list there again. It costs too much money to list now anyways.

Yes, let's boycott. Not that we have to boycott the used diapers.... Ebay took care of that one for us... but EVERYTHING. I am planning to list on www.buzzshops.com . I know that there is little traffic right now, but the listings are free. So, I figured I'd give it a try.

I, too, plan to eradicate ebay from my conscience. I can definitely do without!! I just don't like the way they are treating us.

BTW- WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THEY ARE GOING AFTER HEMP??? PLEASE EXPLAIN.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdiaperingdad*
BUT TO COMPLETELY BAN THE SALE OF CLOTH DIAPRES IS LEGALLY QUESIONABLE, AT THE VERY LEAST!

That's absurd. It's their site. They can ban whatever they want.


----------



## clothdiaperingdad (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer* 
That's absurd. It's their site. They can ban whatever they want.

So, in that case, you support the ban. In your own words, ebay can do whatever they want.

The point you are missing is that it isn't just THEIR site. It is a public auction place, open to all to join. It is not a private retail enterprise, at which they absolutely could ban things that they didn't want to sell. Rather, they offer a SERVICE to buyers and sellers. It is a place of doing business, a marketplace. They cannot discriminate against a type of buyer/seller in this type of situation.

Therefore, it isn't quite as ABSURD, as you put it.

Plus, in my post, I stated that " TO COMPLETELY BAN THE SALE OF CLOTH DIAPRES IS LEGALLY QUESIONABLE". Why, then, is it so ABSURD, to QUESTION this ban? Without question, where would we be?

I suppose, based upon your logic, that the 4525 people who have signed the petition to allow the sale of cloth diapers are ABSURD, TOO?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdiaperingdad*
So, in that case, you support the ban. In your own words, ebay can do whatever they want.

Of course I don't support the ban. Just because they *can* do it doesn't mean they *should* do it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdiaperingdad*
The point you are missing is that it isn't just THEIR site. It is a public auction place, open to all to join. It is not a private retail enterprise, at which they absolutely could ban things that they didn't want to sell. Rather, they offer a SERVICE to buyers and sellers. It is a place of doing business, a marketplace. They cannot discriminate against a type of buyer/seller in this type of situation.

It IS their site. They are not discriminating against a kind of people. We are free to buy and sell on their site as long as we don't buy/sell banned items. If I owned a real-life brick-and-mortar auction house, I would be perfectly within my legal rights to choose not to host auctions for certain products. It would be absurd for you to propose to sue me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdiaperingdad*
Why, then, is it so ABSURD, to QUESTION this ban? Without question, where would we be?

It is not absurd to question the ban. The idea that they are not within their legal rights is absurd.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdiaperingdad*
I suppose, based upon your logic, that the 4525 people who have signed the petition to allow the sale of cloth diapers are ABSURD, TOO?

Of course not. I'm one of them. I fully support a consumer complaint, a petition, a protest, a boycott, persuasion, pressure, and a host of other tools. But a legal challenge? It would be without grounds.


----------



## clothdiaperingdad (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer* 
Of course I don't support the ban. Just because they *can* do it doesn't mean they *should* do it.

It would be absurd for you to propose to sue...

.... But a legal challenge? It would be without grounds.


OK, I'll grant you that some people might call the action of legal suit absurd. In fact, I guarantee you that in a public opinion poll, the majority of people would say this is ALL aburd. (In fact, most people (of whom I am not one) still think that the idea of cloth diapers is absurd.)

However, many people thought it was absurd that the person who spilled hot coffee on themselves at McDonald's was awared millions for it... This is ridiculous to me... they had no grounds to sue McD's.... they spilled it on themselves... But not ridiculous to the courts....

That is why legal action, when so much is at stake for so many people, is not completely OUT OF THE QUESTION.

When spelled out in court, it could go either way. Especially in favor of the better attorney









Sustainer, Thanks for the GREAT debate. No hard feelings, just banter...









It really is just food for thought. I am angered by Ebay's action, and do feel that when examined carefully, Ebay is NOT behaving very kosher. They are acting unfairly, especially when relying on tattlers to remove listings. If they cannot police their policies themselves, then they need to restructure. B/C for every listing that is removed by a tattler, perhpas 10 or more of the same type of listings go unscathed. That is not fair, either.

EBAY isn't just the everyday place of business. It is a monolith within the global economy. They cannot be excluding sellers of cloth diapers b/c of their ignorance. Plus, I am honestly not confident that our petition will even phase them. Yes, they are losing money... but ....


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm so glad I found this! I had no idea that used cd's were banned from ebay. I'd actually bought some through ebay around Nov '05 just before my son was born.
I'm on board with this one!!!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdiaperingdad*
When spelled out in court, it could go either way. Especially in favor of the better attorney









And who would have the better attorney? A group of cloth diaper people? Or a multi-billion dollar corporation?

I, too, am very much against Ebay's decision, and I don't think they could have made it based on a careful consideration of the facts about cloth diapers. I agree with you as far as the fact that I don't think the decision is fair and I agree that they should rethink it. I agree that Ebay is a major marketplace. I agree that they should not ban cloth diapers and that their decision is probably based on ignorance. I also agree that our petition might not change their minds and that they make SO much money that their commissions from cloth diaper sales are probably just a drop in the bucket.

I think one good idea is to mount a national compaign to try to get as many people as possible to boycott ebay completely. Not just cloth diapers -- everything. Not just cloth diaper users -- everybody. We should get people to write to them and say that even if this ban doesn't affect them directly, they are going to stop shopping at Ebay on principle.

I also don't see the harm in trying to reason with Ebay about this decision. We should ask them what their factual basis, if any, is for declaring previously owned cloth diapers to be unhygienic. Whatever reason they give (if any), we will be able to argue against it, because I'm convinced we're in the right. If their decision IS based on ignorance, it is important to remember that ignorance is curable.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't know if it's already been mentioned but I bet that cloth diaper auctions with a BIN are much more likely to end sucessfully for the seller. All it takes is for a buyer to find the auction before a tattler or ebay employee.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

This is a little OT, but it's a petition to ebay about banning (or at least changing the way these are listed) EXPIRED carseats.

Knowing that ebay currently allows (without any specific regulation) the sale of expired and unsafe carseats may make some of you even a little madder about the cloth diaper ban.

I do personally feel that ebay has the right to ban/allow whatever they choose and we have the right to use other's services instead. That is the spirit of our country. However if they care one iota about peoples safety they will act upon this petition.

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/carseats


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdiaperingdad* 
If EBAY refuses to change this policy, then YES! THEY ARE DISCRIMINATING AGAINST CLOTH DIAPER SELLERS/BUYERS. *Keep in mind that selling used cloth diapers is not an ILLEGAL activity (such as porn...)* Therefore, any reason ebay offers as to why you CAN'T sell them on ebay had better be a VALID reason. Otherwise, they have no leg to stand on. They are in violation of arbitrary discrimination!!

OT, but porn is not illegal in the US. Prostitution yes (unless you're in some parts of Nevada), but porn is perfectly legal as long as it's not child porn or bestiality.

As for ebay and their policies, I don't understand why they won't allow used diapers. From a business perspective, they are losing a lot of money. I remember not that long ago that listings in the CD section were in the tens of thousands, now they barely reach 1k.


----------



## DollbabyCP (Feb 19, 2007)

I listed 7 different Fuzzi Bunz listings on Ebay yesterday and all but two were ended by them, but not at the same time. The only reason they didn't end the other two was because one of them was a buy it now with in the first hour of listing them and the other I beat them to it and sold almost all of them behind their back. It's a real shame. I felt bad for all of the people interested and had to try to be fair so I just created one email and sent it to everyone that questioned me about the auctions. It was one price, what was included and first one to confirm and then make an immediate payment received them. I took a bigger loss than if they had been allowed to auction, but I'm really fed up with ebay and their practices right now.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

anything current on this?


----------



## enviromom (May 17, 2005)

I just had a couple of auctions pulled from ebay (april 19, 2007). IS there any alternative to ebay for selling used dipes? I think this "no underwear" policy is ridiculous...being able to buy used is the way I was able to start cloth dipaering!


----------



## Scotch (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enviromom* 
I just had a couple of auctions pulled from ebay (april 19, 2007). IS there any alternative to ebay for selling used dipes? I think this "no underwear" policy is ridiculous...being able to buy used is the way I was able to start cloth dipaering!

Well, there is the for sale board here on The Trading Post but you have to have a minimum number of posts before you can enter there -- 50?. There is also the FSOT boards on the Diaper Pin and the Diaperswappers boards.


----------



## LadyLuck (Mar 30, 2007)

I bid on some used cds, maybe a week ago, and before it ended, I got a notice the auction had been pulled, but I wasn't sure why. This explains it. Signed the petition. Hope it helps overturn a ridiculous rule.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Did anyone notice that the amount of CDs for sale is about half of what it used to be? I think everyone took their business elsewhere! Its free to list CDs here anyway.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

well, i just bid on some used covers today, and got the email that the auction has been canceled.

so if was anyof you that were selling 4 used nb prorap covers, im interested, lol


----------



## jessicado (Feb 16, 2007)

Signed! I can't beleive that......


----------

